# ISP Config und Icinga



## vikozo (23. Nov. 2012)

guten Abend
hat jemand ISP Config und Icinga Installiert - beisst es sich?
mfg
vinc


----------



## BlackJack01090 (2. Dez. 2012)

Hi,

also ich hatte es mal so laufen gehabt. Damit es nicht von jeder Website erreichbar ist habe ich die Standard Apache Konfig von Icinga entfern, eine extra Domain bzw. Subdomain angelegt und unter den Einstellungen der Website einige Punkte der Icinga Apache Konfig wieder eingefügt (In dem Feld für Apache Direktiven).

Was ich dort eingefügt hatte waren die Alias und Directory Einträge, müsste glaube ich reichen.

Gruß

BJ


----------

